# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Collectible vintage milk glass (white opalescent), great Christmas gift!

## invisible

For sale here are a few white vintage / antique glassware pieces.  In the world of collectible glassware, this is called "milk glass".  Out of the 3 pieces listed here, two of them are opalescent (ok, I had to split one into a separate listing due to the number of pictures, so only two of the three are listed in this particular post).  This means that if you hold them up to a light, the light will shine through the glass in a color that is different than the glass itself.  It's a really beautiful and striking effect that unfortunately didn't show well in the photos, but for these pieces, the opalescent effect is a pinkish pale red.  Although the exact date of manufacture is unknown, these are believed to date roughly from the 1940's or 1950's.  Manufacturer is unknown.  Sizes given are approximate.  Weights given are the weight of the actual piece, please keep in mind that when they are bubble-wrapped and boxed properly for shipping, this will add additional weight to your shipping cost.  Payment accepted via FRN's, PM's, USPS MO, or paypal.  These beautiful, elegant, and collectible vintage milk glass pieces would make a really nice addition to your collection, can be used for home decoration, or would be the ideal Christmas / Yule / Kwanzaa / Hanukkah / (insert holiday of your choice) gift!

This Oblong Tray can be used as a butter, candy, or serving dish.  If you smoke and hand roll your own cigarettes, it would also make an excellent rolling tray for your tobacco (I suspect that Danno and SB would probably like this piece a lot).  It measures about 1 1/2" high, 9 1/2" long, and 4 1/2" wide.  It weighs 1 pound, 1 1/2oz.  Price is $20.  This piece is opalescent.












The other piece for sale in this listing is a large Fruit Bowl.  The decorative pattern on the sides is grapes and grape leaves.  This piece is not opalescent.  It measures about 5 1/2" high and 9 1/2" across at the widest points, large enough to hold just about any type of fruit.  It weighs 2 pounds, 7oz.  Price is $15.

----------

